# Injury in Bucket Truck



## GFB (Dec 14, 2007)

I regret not having all of the details, or a link to a newspaper article, but I thought that it's still worth posting. This happened on November 28th in the town of Anamosa, Iowa and resulted in severe injuries. The worker in the bucket truck was Jerry Graves, who runs a tree business out of neighboring Maquoketa. He is in his mid 40s and has spent his entire life doing trees; first for Asplundh as a young man, then logging for many years. My son worked for him and that is how we know him. I spoke with his son about what happened. 

He was removing a "yard" black walnut and obviously trying to save any logs he could. He was up about 25 feet in the bucket and cut a large spar. He had not brushed it out and when it hit brush first it launched back towards him hitting him in the head. Around here, for a log to be worth anything, it must be at least 8 inches in diameter and 6 feet long. I'm only guessing here, but I would say we're talking about much larger than the minimum.

For sure he has lost and eye, and remains in a coma in Iowa City at University Hospital. The outcome is unknown at this time, but it doesn't look good. There is much swelling in the brain, and it will take months to know the full extent of his injuries. I will update everyone on his progress as I know it. 

We have experienced this effect on smaller branches that we have decided to just let drop. You never know where they are going, and can be launched a long way. 

Work safe!

GFB
Dubuque, Ia.


----------



## GFB (Dec 18, 2007)

*Update*

I regret that Jerry has lost his battle. It was determined that he was brain dead and they stopped all life support. I'm sure it will be difficult for his family, but all things considered, the best outcome for him short of a full recovery. 

It has been a real awakening for my son and I. Too bad an old friend had to pay the ultimate price for our benefit! 

Work safe!

GFB
Dubuque, Ia.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 18, 2007)

All concerned have my family's prayer.


----------



## Job Corps Tree (Dec 18, 2007)

*Injury in a Bucket truck*

I am sure we are all saddened to hear of this.


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Dec 18, 2007)

Damn shame.....

I wonder if he was wearing a helmet?


----------



## reachtreeservi (Dec 18, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the loss of your friend. 
It's a dangerous business we are in.


----------



## GFB (Dec 18, 2007)

I think his son said he was wearing a helmet, but I guess I'll check on that one. If so, I'm sure it did not have a chin strap. It would have been a standard issue logging one with the ear protectors. 

GFB
Dubuque, Ia.


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Dec 18, 2007)

I ask because I remember one time when a ground man was working in close proximity (but not directly below) a climber who was chunking down a rather large limb.

Apparently one of the chunks dropped down through the branches in a plinko like manner and struck the ground man in the head (at or near the dripline).

His helmet suspension system worked perfectly (and broke) and the man survived (knocked silly mind you) two or three days later he was back to work; with a new helmet (naturally)

The doc's figured he would of been dead without it.


----------



## niv (Dec 18, 2007)

He is a very lucky man!! Helments do work!!


----------



## GFB (Dec 18, 2007)

My son and I were just discussing this again at lunch. The piece apparently hit him in the face/forehead. My son said when he worked with him, Jerry always required helmets/safety glasses and would surely have been wearing one. However, not one with a chin strap. If he had been wearing one like a Petzl or similar, would it have helped? Maybe. Or would he have ended up with a broken neck? These are good questions, without clear answers. We may be talking about such extreme forces that nothing would have resulted in a positive outcome.

GFB
Dubuque, Ia.


----------



## GFB (Dec 18, 2007)

For those interested, here is the obituary:

http://www.thonline.com/obits/obituary.cfm?id=184181


GFB
Dubuque, Ia.


----------

